# Photo Marquee/Slideshow type thing. HTML5



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello, How to a create a photo maquee on the front of my website, It switches pictures automatically, users cannot flick through with buttons, many sites have this. Example

www.silversea.com

I want it like that, but without the transisitional effects

Could you create it without the need of flash.


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,

What you are looking for might me jQuery.

See *Nivo Slider*. I use Nivo slider it is a nice slider with some good transition effects. You can also do lots of styling to it. *It's awesome !!*

Nivo Slider has the option to remove the next/previous buttons and so the images can slide automatically without the need of the user to click.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

How do you remove the arrow thing.


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you read the Usage page of Nivo Slider it provides some useful instructions.

Basically this is the code in the script inside your head tag.


```
<script type="text/javascript">
	$(window).load(function() {
		$('#slider').nivoSlider({
			directionNav:false,
		});
	});
</script>
```
*directionNav* should be set to false and the arrows disappear from the slider.

_______________________________________________________________
These tutorials will get you going.
Nivo Slider - Setup
Nivo Slider - Styling


----------

